# Writing Commissions Open~ {NSFW, Fanfiction, and more Accepted}



## HollowFates (May 7, 2017)

*--Welcome--*

Hello there ladies and gentlemen!

I am Hollow and I come to you today to offer what I’d like to consider my small talent; Writing Commissions! I will be honest in saying I am not a professional writer, however I do find that I have a passion for writing and love weaving stories that make folks happy. My ultimate goal here is for you, me, and all of us to walk away at the end of the commission feeling satisfied {and possibly more? -Eyebrow Waggle-}

So let us get down to business my friends!

Considering I plan to make these commissions into a full time job I can assure you that your stories will be worked upon in a timely manner. Updates or teasers can be sent as you request, and a note every so often to let you know you’re not being forgotten will be sent! I will also let you know roughly where in word count your commission stands when I send out these notes.

Ahh but now that you’ve got a glimpse on how I plan to operate this business of mine I’m sure you must be curious as to what I will, and will not, write about.
*
--The Don’ts--*

There are only a two things I flat out refuse to write no matter what amount of money I am offered. Others require a bribe.

The main things are Shota / Lolita sexual acts and working with real people {celebrities, sports stars, etc.} I -am- a tad more hesitant with vile fetishes such as scat, farting, and anything where a story needs a detailed description of vomit. I can be bribed to write these for you, but the first two are ALWAYS a no. Chances are I will also turn down a commission about starving characters as well unless you do not have strict rules. Bad past experience I’m afraid.

*--The Dos--*

On the other hand there are a GRAND amount of things I will write about. Goodness knows I love romance stories, can work with NSFW elements, and deal with some fetishes including but not limited to:: Vore, Gore, Yaoi/Yuri/Herm pairings, Fur, Force Feeding, Weight Gain, Aquafilia, Erotic Asphyxiation, Blood, Watersports, Incest, Breastfeeding, Suffocation, M-Preg, Masochism, Sadism, BDSM and more! Don't see your kink? Seriously just note or email me. I'm really really open minded.

And as I note I can write with younger characters too SO LONG AS THEY ARE NOT DOING ANYTHING SEXUAL IN NATURE. They’re not whipping their junk out, smacking their booty, or anything like that, mmkay? Good.

That said I adore writing feels between young characters, particularly siblings. There can be a love interest even in younger characters just as long as there is, again, no sex involved. I don’t mind writing fluff though. Fluff is good, fluff is life.

I’m also willing to do works of fanfiction, particularly if they are of an AU sort of setting. I mainly know video games on the wii / 3ds but I can look into other things as well if I’m not knowledgeable.

Shoot me a list of your interests and kinks and we’ll get something worked out.
*
--Examples--*

hollowedfates.deviantart.com: Forgive Me My Sins [NSFW Themes]
-More to Come! Just gotta add them to stash / format them.-

*--Work Routine-- *

8-12 hour days Monday through Friday.

Minimum of 5k written a day, 25k written a week.

Weekends are days I use to review the content and check for typos and such in the commission. If an update is sent on a weekday please know that I’ll make sure to catch the error when the check days come.
*
--Additional Information--*

I will also offer “scenarios” up for ideas for a potential story. But why get this particular commission type? Does 10% off the full commission you order sound good?

I hope so!

The main thing is these are subjects I’m very interested in myself so I’m more than happy to write for them~

Note Me if you’d like to see what’s on the list~

*--Prices--*

$8 to $10 per 1k words {unless in the case of a discount}.

When you order a bulk of 10k words at a time you can get an additional 2.5k added to the commission for FREE.

*--Contact--*

FurAffinity {Forums / Main} :: HollowedFates

Email:: HollowedFates@gmail.com

Skype/Discord:: Upon Request​


----------

